#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Impulz indoor 6 december 2003

## Lazy

Gister was het weer zover, impulz indoor was een feit in de brabanthallen in 's hertogenbosch...

Ik was er maar als feestganger naartoe gegaan.. Vond het over het algemeen vrij slecht en onoverzichtelijk geregeld en heb eigenlijk heel de avond in de hardstyle zaal gestaan.. Wat me op viel was dat er volgensmij 250 watt 5 star moving headjes hingen en een aantal paralights, vond overigens dat ze te weinig van de eigenschappen van de paralights gebruikte... Verder zag het podium er wel aardig uit met een 60 tal?? tv schermen...

ik vroeg me af of iemand weet wie het licht/geluid/laser hier deed... En of iemand toevallig een lijstje met de apparatuur die daar hing..

----------


## jurjen_barel

op de foto's (maar 3, maar toch) ziet t er nog uit als een leuk showtje... Maar ja, als jij zegt dat het matig was... oké, jij was er tenminste bij[8D]

maar kan je nie verder helpe met wie alles heeft neergezet/opgehangen

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

was er gisteren ook bij, tot 08.00 uur, (Dana was de laatste...)
Vond het over het algemeen niet tegenvallen, de foto's die je gepost hebt komen van de site van udc zelf en geven naar mijn mening niet het meest mooie beeld van de avond. (nacht).. Ik had zelf helaas geen digicam bij dus heb geen foto's maar kan wel proberen te beschrijven wat ik ervan vond, beperk me hierbij tot de main en de hardstyle omdat de andere zaaltjes meer bijzaak waren en qua licht geluid doeg maar niet speciaal waren.

*Hardstyle:*
Lazy geeft het al aan, 
* veel acl, 
* movingheads en 
* enkele -??ik weet niet of we het over hetzelfde hebben??-   patendlight (zo heet ie van GLP, paralight ken ik eigenlijk niet)
* 2 lasers, enkel groen, weet niet of ze niet mee konden of dat operator aan de luie kant was, maar effect viel me zwaar tegen
* was wel gaaf, voor op podium over volle breedte in drie rijen stuk of zestig breedbeeldjes met VJ acties

*Main:*
* Naar mijn mening zeer mooie truss constructie, 3 verschillende cirkels centrisch op verschillende hoogte, verbonden met rechte delen truss, afgeladen met oa:
* MH's (type merk??)
* Patendlight, waarvan ik vond dat ze wel degelijk zeer mooi gebruikt werden, voor de echt snelle bewegingen
* Veel acl en blinders
* Atomics

Wat ook zeker vermeld mag worden, in de main hingen twee cirkeltrussen van ik schat een meter of vijf doorsnee. In ieder cirkel hingen 12 breedbeeld flatscreens schuin naar beneden gericht waar de VJ acties op weergegeven werden. Deze cirkel hing met een speciale verbinding aan een truss kruis, en draaide continu rond. In die speciale verbinding hebben dus ook sleepcontact en noem het allemaal maar op gezeten. Vond ik heel mooi, en heb geen idee van welk merk type die ophanging is??? Iemand? (Rinus?)

Naar mijn mening was het licht geluid zeker goed te noemen, als je in de hardstyle midden voor het podium, maar dan achterin de zala stond werd je op een gegeven moment bijna misselijk van het laag. Of dat wel of niet goed is is discutabel, maar het hoort zeker wel bij die muziekstijl en uit die scene zul je dan ook niemand horen klagen, en daar was het natuurlijk voor bedoeld. Van geluid heb ik geen idee welk(e) merk(en) of systemen er stonden, heb bijna niet vooraan gestaan en heb weinig ervaring met line-arrays. (waren in main en hardstyle in ieder geval wel line arrays)

Groeten, Joris Martens

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door JBL-QSC-DBX_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> *Hardstyle:*
> Lazy geeft het al aan, 
> * enkele -??ik weet niet of we het over hetzelfde hebben??-   patendlight (zo heet ie van GLP, paralight ken ik eigenlijk niet)



Hahaha.. sorry ik bedoel ook patendlights.... :Big Grin:

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

ha Lazy,

gedeeltelijk had je toch weer gelijk... ben bij google even gaan zoeken op paralight, en zij maken LED schermen, in de main hingen van die grote led panelen!! Maar ik dacht eigenlijk al dat je die niet bedoelde. Denk ook niet dat die van dat merk waren, maar allée, ze hingen er toch... Misschien iemand meer info over het VJ gebeuren?

Groeten, Joris

----------


## dome

> citaat:* 2 lasers, enkel groen, weet niet of ze niet mee konden of dat operator aan de luie kant was, maar effect viel me zwaar tegen



Ooit van argon lasers gehoord ? [8D] (alleen groen dus)

Ps. is geen aanval zie smiley.

groeten

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

in merken en typen lasers ben ik niet zo thuis, dus dat argon geloof ik gelijk. Met de vraag of ze er niet meer mee konden bedoelde ik niet meer kleuren, maar wat mooiere effecten, viel me zwaar tegen...

Groeten, Joris

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door JBL-QSC-DBX_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> in merken en typen lasers ben ik niet zo thuis, dus dat argon geloof ik gelijk. Met de vraag of ze er niet meer mee konden bedoelde ik niet meer kleuren, maar wat mooiere effecten, viel me zwaar tegen...
> 
> Groeten, Joris



Idd... enige wat ik gezien heb is een wave (golf) en een waaiertje die draaide... Maar hoezo zou je met argon geen kleur kunnen krijgen?? Je kunt er toch gewoon bijvoorbeeld een PCAOM tussen zetten waarmee je kunt bepalen welke kleur je wil??

----------


## movinghead

Zo'n Argon lasertje die je bedoelt kan enkel groen en een beetje richting het blauwe spectrum volgens mij. Zouden dit geen Yag's geweest kunnen zijn?

----------


## kokkie

Licht was dus van EW events, kan bijna niet anders als udc en pattonlights worden genoemd.
Ben even op de site wezen kijken (ew-events.com), maar daar stonden in het ieder geval nog geen foto's.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Heb nieuws voor je...

Pattends zijn niet meer van ernst.........

----------


## kokkie

Weet je, ben ik blij om.

(Klinkt sarcastisch maar is het niet.)

En krijgt nu iedereen zijn geld ook?

----------


## Robert

Wie is Ernst? 
Waarom zijn die patendlights niet meer van hem? 
Van wie dan wel?
Waarom ben je daar blij om Kokkie?

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

hallo,

toevoeging op Robert: Is (of was) "Ernst" de enige in Nederland die die dingen in de verhuur heeft ofzo? Omdat juist nu de dischussie op gang komt over van wie die dingen zijn, zijn vast toch wel meer bedrijven/personen die die dingen verhuren? (of verkopen?)

Groeten, Joris

----------


## laserpen

De lasers die je ziet zijn 2 diodes van 2 watt van Hugo (laserimage)
Hij doet alle beamshows voor UDC
Ik ben zelf niet geweest maar ik denk dat Hugo niet zelf heeft bediend als het tegenviel Hugo maakt er meestal zelf wel een mooi plaatje van.....

----------


## laserpen

Klein beetje uitleg :

Argon laser is standaard groen met een pcaom ( kristal ) kan je er de kleuren Groen / Blauw en paars uithalen 

Krypton lasers zijn rood

Argon/Krypton mixed gas lasers zijn Full-color ( met een pcaom )

Yag lasers zijn Hel groen met dikkere stralen 

Coppour Vapour lasers zijn Goud / Groen 

Diode lasers zijn Hel groen met dunne stralen. Er zijn nu ook al blauwe en rode diode's maar de high power versies daarvan zijn zo duur dat er nog weinig zijn in nederland, je kunt pas serieus over een lasershow praten als je minimaal 500 Milliwat( 0,5 Watt ) vermogen hebt, en zelfs die vallen al tegen als je veel omgevingslicht hebt

----------


## waxx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Showtechniek_
> 
> Heb nieuws voor je...
> 
> Pattends zijn niet meer van ernst.........



oh ja? waar heb je dat dan gehoord, volgens mij is E-W events nog steeds de enigste in NL die deze lampen verhuurd

----------


## waxx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door JBL-QSC-DBX_
> 
> 
> *Main:*
> 
> * MH's (type merk??)
> * Patendlight, waarvan ik vond dat ze wel degelijk zeer mooi gebruikt werden, voor de echt snelle bewegingen
> * Veel acl en blinders
> * Atomics



zaal
10 Patend lights
30 Mac 500
 6 Mac 600
 6 Atomic

dank [:I]
podium
 5 mac 250 Krypton

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaath ja? waar heb je dat dan gehoord, volgens mij is E-W events nog steeds de enigste in NL die deze lampen verhuurd



Ik weet wel zeker dattie niet de enige is die die dingen verhuurt.  :Big Grin:   Sinds kort toch niet meer.

----------


## vic

Hey Wax
Zou je ook kunnen zeggen wat er in de andere zalen stond en hing. 
Waar werd het licht mee aangestuurd[?]

greetzzz 
         vic

----------


## rinus bakker

"Ernst"
Het gaat hier ongetwijfeld over de roemruchte Ernst van de Woudenberg (EW) - die ooit een inhuurverbod heeft gekregen toen ik nog bij Flashlight Rental zat. Zoveel materiaal als een beschadigd en gesloopt terug kwam. Kennelijk is, aan de reactie van Kokkie te zien, EW (cq. die 'winkel') er dus ca. 7-8 jaar later nog niet veel beter op geworden.
enne @ Joris:
"Cirkel-draaitruss" effect.
ik heb ooit zo'n cirkel-effect ontworpen met de monorails, en een 'voorgewikkelde' kabelboomlus.
Kon 5 a 6 keer helemaal ronddraaien en moest daarna weer terug. 
Bestond uit monorailprofielen die in een radius waren gebogen die correspondeerde met de Minibeamcirkels van Flashlight.
Maar daarbij werden zeker géén sleepkontakten gebruikt.
Uit jouw beschrijving kan ik niet opmaken of dit er op lijkt.

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo mensen,

een en ander is me weer duidelijk geworden, patendlights zijn dus moeilijk aan te komen om in te huren... Tenminste niet naast de deur, zijn die dingen zo kostbaar of is het toepassingsgebied te smal voor meer bedrijven om deze in het pakket op te nemen?

Rinus, denk niet dat wat verteld daar gebruikt werd, deze cirkel draaide echt de hele nacht met een constante snelheid dezelfde kant uit. Misschien dat waxx het weet? Je moet het je zo voorstellen: onder het truss-kruis hing een "unit" die wel wat weg had van een normale takel, alleen dan rond, terwijl de meeste takels toch een ietwat rechthoekige vorm hebben. De bovenhaak zoals gezegd aan een strop of steel aan het truss-kruis, en de onderste haak met vier steels verbonden die de cirkel omhooghield en dus ook liet draaien. De "unit" was dus een beetje tonvormig, maar dan uit twee delen die dus t.o.v. elkaar konden draaien. Moet dus ook wel met sleepcontacten o.i.d. gewerkt hebben. Wellicht iets uit de industrie?

Groeten, Joris

----------


## waxx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vic_
> 
> Hey Wax
> Zou je ook kunnen zeggen wat er in de andere zalen stond en hing. 
> Waar werd het licht mee aangestuurd[?]
> 
> greetzzz 
>          vic



dat kan [8D]
brabanthal: conv
32 6 bar
12 ACL sets
bediend op 2 diamonds
langstraathal: conv
12 6bar
12 acl sets
     int
24 spica's
 6 patends
bediend op 1 hog met 

Kempenhal onbekend
ajb
waxx  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door JBL-QSC-DBX_
> Moet dus ook wel met sleepcontacten o.i.d. gewerkt hebben. Wellicht iets uit de industrie?



Hoi Joris...
dat is dus een puzzel...het zal vast wel iets industrieels geweest zijn, maar.......
hoeveel kringen liepen daar wel niet over?
ik weet van zelfoprollende kabelhaspels dat de industriele boys telkens verbaasd zijn (cq. de kassa horen rinkelen) als wij het aantal te sturen / voeden kringen noemen. 
Meestal is het in hun geval: 3 fasen + 0 + aarde, en soms 3 daarbij: op/neer/common...... en dan komen wij met 8, 16, of 24 "ringen/kringen".....
leuk voor de prijs en alles kan, als er maar betaald wordt....
maar dat laatste is in onze sector nog wel eens een (weerbarstig) en lastig "detail".
Kortom .... 
I haven't the slightest f**king idea.....
Dus zijn we op zoek naar:
Iemand met meer 'inside kennis', die uit de school kan (mag) klappen????

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

inderdaad ja, ben benieuwd, misschien waxx, die is er zo te horen bij betrokken geweest maar blijft rondom de mysterieuze "draai-takels" behoorlijk stil...
Denk trouwens dat het aantal kringen wel mee zal vallen, kweet niet wat zo'n flatscreen aan stroomverbruikt, maar op 3 fasen zal het zeker wel lukken. Dan natuurlijk een beeldsignaal erbij, maar dat kan natuurlijk ook draadloos? Dan heb je dus slechts 5 kringen nodig....

Groeten, Joris

----------


## waxx

&gt;rondraaiende videoschermen&lt;

ik weet dag in de Gelredome een soort gelijk geval hing, en dat werkte met 'kwik contacten dwz een x aantal cirkels met daar in kwik waar doorheen evenzoveel pootjes liepen, en dat dit systeem zelfs in staat is om storings vrij DMX te vervoeren...
de moter is zowel hangend  als staand te gebruiken, waarbij in het laatste  geval het conact gedeelte wordt omgebouwt omdat anders uiteraard het kwik eruit zou lopen.
fabrikant/merk is mij onbekend, maar op impulz dat het videobeeld er volledig storingsvrij uit

----------


## waxx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door JBL-QSC-DBX_
> 
> inderdaad ja, ben benieuwd, misschien waxx, die is er zo te horen bij betrokken geweest maar blijft rondom de mysterieuze "draai-takels" behoorlijk stil...
> Denk trouwens dat het aantal kringen wel mee zal vallen, kweet niet wat zo'n flatscreen aan stroomverbruikt, maar op 3 fasen zal het zeker wel lukken. Dan natuurlijk een beeldsignaal erbij, maar dat kan natuurlijk ook draadloos? Dan heb je dus slechts 5 kringen nodig....
> 
> Groeten, Joris



k heb niet veel verstand van video maar het lijkt mij 3 kanalen voeding en 3*2= 6 kanalen video
maakt...
9 (mischien is het een modulair systeem)?

----------


## rinus bakker

En was er misschien alleen een serie sleep-/kwikkontakten nodig voor de voeding en kon de rest draadloos worden aangestuurd.
Het schijnt dat er tegenwoordig van alles draadloos kan....[:I]
zolang het maar laag-energetisch is [8D]

En strak hebben we ook gewoon magnetron en inductie lampen... 
maar dat is meer iets voor onze uitvinder Elwin. :Wink:

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

kwik contacten in dat ding??? is kwik niet ontzettend giftig?? En mag dat zomaar in zoiets gebruikt worden?? Hoe hou je dat spul daarin tijdens transport e.d.? Ik ben ook geen chemicus, maar verdampt kwik niet in een open omgeving? Ken nog wel de ouderwetse kwikcontacten die in een diepvriesdeur gebruikt werden om het lichtje aan te laten gaan als het deksel geopend werd, maar wanneer je zo'n glazen staafje kapot liet vallen, was het meestal maar enkele seconden en de druppel kwik was verdwenen... 

Denk in ieder geval wel dat er alleen een voeding naar het systeem liep en de beelden draadloos naar de cirkel verzonden werden. Een stroom is makkelijker via sleepcontacten over te brengen dan signaaltjes zoals beeld, geluid of DMX.

Groeten, Joris

Groeten, Joris

----------


## Rock On

> citaat:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Geplaatst door Showtechniek
> 
> Heb nieuws voor je...
> 
> Pattends zijn niet meer van ernst.........
> ...



Ernst heeft inderdaad zijn spullekes verkocht, en wel in de richting van AED. E&W gaatr zich alleen met productie bezig houden van diverse grote evenementen (de meeste feestjes van UDC en Q-dance) en ook enkele kleinere. 
Ik weet niet hoe het zit met eventuele andere verhuurders in NL en BE, maar de PatendLights worden dus niet meer verhuurd door Ernst.

----------


## flying pig

mommenteel zijn de pattends nog wel van ernst.

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door flying pig_
> 
> mommenteel zijn de pattends nog wel van ernst.



Maar ze gaan wel duidelijk naar AED belgie, verhaal is daar ook bevestigd geweest (incl een nest high end moving headjes)

----------


## flying pig

Maar ze gaan wel duidelijk naar AED belgie, verhaal is daar ook bevestigd geweest (incl een nest high end moving headjes)

bevestigd door?

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door flying pig_
> 
> Maar ze gaan wel duidelijk naar AED belgie, verhaal is daar ook bevestigd geweest (incl een nest high end moving headjes)
> 
> bevestigd door?



Magazijnier & zaakvoerder AED (Glenn & Roel dus)
Ze wisten me te vertellen dat ze de materiaalstock van een nederlandse firma (met oa patend lights & high ends) hebben over genomen en dat dit binnenkort richting Willebroek verhuisd... 
Aangezien jullie hier vertellen dat er maar één verhuurfirma in NL patend light heeft en aangezien er hier al geruchten zijn over een overname door AED, zal het zo ook wel zijn.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ik heb zo een vermoeden dat Newbie "Flying Pig" wat dichter bij het (spreekwoordelijke) vuur zit dan dat hij op het eerste gezicht laat blijken!

En ik weet daarom ook haast zeker dat Newbie "Flying Pig" geen 21 is..

Correct me if i'm wrong.....

----------


## MSSS

Daar zal hij vast zijn vermoedens voor hebben  :Smile:  ik wacht vol spanning af  :Big Grin:

----------


## R. den Ridder

juist..we zijn een maand verder, en wat werd er uitgedeeld bij de PA markt?

BELANGRIJKE OPENBARE VERKOPING ten laste van o.a. E&W en de resten van X-storage, zouden de patendlights dan toch niet naar willebroek gaan? ze staan iig hier te koop in de katalogus..

----------


## Kevin_DM

Overname door AED in Willebroek is idd niet door gegaan. Plan is een kleine maand geleden afgeblazen. De openbare verkoop zou er komen door een faillisement, door het van vroeger mee overgenomen schulden, die te hoog uitgevallen zijn om rendabel te geraken.

----------


## bulldog

B.V. fraude ?

----------

